# Spare Aire De Service Book



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have just received my 2004 copy for Aires De Service in France.

If anyone would like my old dog-eared 2003 copy (free to a good home, just pay for the postage) please PM me with your address. I would prefer it went to someone new to aires and holidaying in France.

pete.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Peejay, I have just pm'd you ... i think!

thanks

Leigh


----------

